# What breed would you say my 21/2 year old dog Shadow is?



## Nannyrosie (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Hmmm..... GSD x BC?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Collie mix, maybe some kelpie or Welsh sheepdog in there.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Collie mix, maybe some kelpie or Welsh sheepdog in there.


That's interesting, I thought Welsh collie too


----------



## Nannyrosie (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes we brought him as advertised as a Welsh Collie. A lot of people say he have German Shepherd in him. He have the web feet of the Welsh Collie and when playing over the field with a ball he do the out run and lay down waiting for the ball to be thrown. He only have one speed and that's a hundred miles a hour. Lol


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It was the colouring that made me think GSD.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I would say Welsh collie x GSD maybe? Doesn't look like a full Welsh collie.


----------



## Nannyrosie (Oct 18, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> It was the colouring that made me think GSD.


Yes I think that's why a lot of people think it.

He is a tri colour, medium coated.

A lot of people think a Collie should only be black and white.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I had a Welsh collie as a family dog so I know they come in tri-colour. It was more the shape of the black colour on his back that made me think GSD.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Border collies can also be merle or 'red', but I think Welsh collies are usually red colouring.


----------



## Nannyrosie (Oct 18, 2015)

His sister on this photo was sold to a farmer to train as a sheep dog, she was the one that I had fell in love with. Hie other brother and sister went as a pair a few minutes before we arrived.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

The sister is pretty, but I think your boy has so much character - he's gorgeous!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Welsh collies don't have a standard 'look' and they do vary quite considerably.


----------



## Nannyrosie (Oct 18, 2015)

CuddleMonster said:


> The sister is pretty, but I think your boy has so much character - he's gorgeous!


He have, he's so loyal and love being with the grandchildren. He was the smallest of the litter.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Nannyrosie said:


> Yes I think that's why a lot of people think it.
> 
> *He is a tri colour, medium coated.*
> 
> A lot of people think a Collie should only be black and white.


Not only that, I'd say he's saddle patterned & his tan points are actually brindle.

Lovely looking dog whatever he is, but I'm a sucker for collie/shepherd types!


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not sure on breed but I love the trindle look


----------

